# Done! Deleted the Uber App



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Last time I did a ride for Ewber was a month ago. It was only 1 trip that week because it was 2x surge... 
Since then I stopped completely and this week I finally decided to delete the app on my phone...
I'm still driving Lyft part-time, actually making a little bit more money than Ewber thanks to the tips.

Stay thirsty my friends!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Good for you!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

That's the spirit!!


----------

